# Winchester to London 100mile Ride 2nd July



## deckertim (20 Apr 2011)

RB58 and I have been discussing this ride for some time and finally have agreed a date. 
Winchester is only an hour out of Waterloo and with a groupsave ticket should be fairly inexpensive.
This route crosses some very pretty countryside and takes in some hills along the way.
Out of Winchester we will be following the Itchen Valley up to historical Selborne http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selborne
Over the heathlands South of Aldershot
Up the North Downs onto Ranmore Common
Up Box Hill. We can stop at the cafe at the top, while Ross does a few laps!
Then North East over the Downs to around Keston, where we will probably split to allow those returning to London to go North and where I will probably head East to home. The total distance should then be around 100 miles.
Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2011)

Count me in as a definitely Tim


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2011)

Hmm....Winchester's only 25 miles from home. Could be tempted!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2011)

Tempted sorely.


----------



## PpPete (20 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately not available that day. Would definitely have joined you otherwise.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Apr 2011)

Would like to join but depends on how a few other things pan out. Please put me down as a 'maybe'. 
Frank


----------



## redjedi (20 Apr 2011)

Sounds great. 

You can pencil my name in for this one.


----------



## Becs (20 Apr 2011)

how fast are you planning to go? If I'm fit enough by then I'm a yes please!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Apr 2011)

18 - 20mph probably, knowing Ross (which I don't but hey, why not stir it up?  )






Edited to change 'Pete' to 'Ross' - becuse I can't keep pace with my thinking, and it's hot!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Hmm....Winchester's only 25 miles from home. Could be tempted!



And only 56 miles from where I am... 

Checks diary...

Am free!

I like the sound of this already.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Apr 2011)

A Tentative yes, from me


----------



## rb58 (22 Apr 2011)

And me of course.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2011)

What time you planning leaving Winchester Tim?


----------



## deckertim (25 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> What time you planning leaving Winchester Tim?


I was going to catch the 7.35 from Waterloo. This gets into Winchester at 8.37. 
I don't believe there are restrictions on the number of cycles on this route, so hopefully this works for most people.


----------



## iZaP (26 Apr 2011)

I'm in!

I like the group save thingy from waterloo...
I don't feel like paying 30 quid for a train ride at all! 

It would be 18 quid each for 8 eight people! and it gets even cheaper if some of the people have rail cards and such....blimey


----------



## Bollo (27 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Hmm....Winchester's only 25 miles from home. Could be tempted!



And only 800mtrs from my house. Unfortunately I can't make this as my Saturday mornings are owned by Bolletta and the cruel discipline of figure skating. If you head out through Headbourne Worthy (prettier than the Winnall M3 J9 underpass - see my old post in Campaigning) then there's a fair chance I'll see you as we drive out to Basingstoke. I'll make sure to


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2011)

I'm tentatively in. It sounds like a good ride but I've got a feeling my OH wants to see me at some point and I seem to be out every weekend now.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (28 Apr 2011)

Would anyone be riding up to London and back ?


----------



## dand_uk (28 Apr 2011)

I'm based in Soton so could be tempted... Not sure I can do average 18- 20mph tho! Is the group all roadies?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2011)

dand_uk said:


> I'm based in Soton so could be tempted... Not sure I can do average 18- 20mph tho! Is the group all roadies?



It will be more like 15mph..... 18-20 was one of 'teef's jokes.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It will be more like 15mph..... 18-20 was one of 'teef's jokes.



Nah, not me guv. Big M is the culprit who likes those numbers - it looks good on the forum - "300 miles for the day, at an average of 19.765mph!


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Nah, not me guv. Big M is the culprit who likes those numbers - it looks good on the forum - "300 miles for the day, at an average of 19.765mph!



Nuttin' to do wi' me guv. I'm usually at the back making sure everyone keeps up.


----------



## deckertim (28 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It will be more like 15mph..... 18-20 was one of 'teef's jokes.


15mph...if we have a nice Westerly behind us.


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2011)

I will say a tentative yes, I will have to get the day off work and being the summer this may be a small problem.


----------



## velovoice (24 May 2011)

I haven't decided yet whether I'm doing this. But in the meantime.... B U M P.


----------



## gbs (24 May 2011)

Now that I can see the reassuring 15mph parmeter I throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## Becs (24 May 2011)

are there any convenient bail out points en route?


----------



## deckertim (25 May 2011)

Becs said:


> are there any convenient bail out points en route?



Loads, because of various train routes going back into London from the West and South Coast. Alton, Farnham, Guildford, Dorking, Reigate, Oxted, Sevenoaks.

I will be posting the route up over this week end for perusal

Regards
Tim


----------



## deckertim (27 May 2011)

The route This is about 107 miles back to Waterloo. But to be honest, I only planned the route to the top of Titsey Hill, where those returning to London will go North and those of going to North Kent will continue. 
About 50 miles in, we will be at Shamley Green. I have never been here, but there is a pub that looks reasonable for lunch. Bricklayers Arms Alternatively, about 60 miles in, there are Cafes at the bottom and the top of Box Hill. Any recommendations considered.


----------



## gbs (27 May 2011)

Tim, am I missing the plot here? Your marked route is nowhere near Box Hill. I cannot reccommend for lunch either Rika's at the bottom of Box Hill or the NT cafe at the top.

Assuming 0845 KO (yr post #14) where do you expect us to be at say 1230 on the day? If you do route up BH we could easily reach somewhere like Walton on the Hill where there are several good looking pubs - but I have tried only one. I will do some field research if you wish. WoH would be a good splitting point for the Men (and Gals) of Kent vs SW Londoners/Surrey dwellers etc


----------



## gbs (27 May 2011)

Whoops! I had the wrong setting on the course plotter so I withdraw my query (via PM) re distance. For similar reasons the above WoH lunch recommendation may be ambitious.


----------



## jay clock (27 May 2011)

I have to disagree with Bollo. The little underpass at J9 of the M3 gives access to one of the most beautiful cycle routes I know. I cannot see your originally planned route in enough detail but it looks like you are going on the B3047 from Kings Worthy to Alresford. Nice enough, but a little busy, and quite poor tarmac. If you follow this route http://ridewithgps.com/routes/437950 then at the 2km mark (the roundabout where you turn right for Tesco) go up on the right hand pavement and head towards the M3. Zoom right into the satellite image and you can see the paths: exact route here. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/437964 This takes you through a couple of subways and then down into Easton. From there the road to Avington is simply stunning. Parkland and fields with views of Avington House - a Jane Austen style place.

Have a good ride!


----------



## Bollo (29 May 2011)

You misunderstand me Jay. You're right about the B3047 - too many blind bends, too fast anda rotten surface that gives you white finger after a couple of miles. I only use this as far as the right turn towards Easton. After that, you're back on the same route as the underpass. Although it'll be fine on a Sunday, Easton Lane isn't my favourite bit of road due to the slope and the traffic.

Either way, avoid the full B3047 - south of the Alre is the way to go.


----------



## deckertim (29 May 2011)

Bollo said:


> Either way, avoid the full B3047 - south of the Alre is the way to go.



I did post the link in my previous post, but here it is again if anyone missed it and wants to look in more detail.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/260515

We will be going through the underpass and keeping South of the river.


----------



## deckertim (2 Jun 2011)

So far the following 14 people have expressed an interest:-

Myself
Ianrauk
Gregcollins
Frank9755
redjedi
Becs
DavyWalnuts
SittingDuck
RB58
iZap
Martin235
Paulus
RebeccaOlds
GBS

I have checked the South West Trains policy and there don't appear to be restrictions on the number of cycles, but if the train is busy we may have an issue. http://www.southwesttrains.co.uk/cycle-policy.aspx Does anyone have any idea on how busy this train (07:35 arr 8.37) is likely to be? An alternative may be for some of us to get the 07:10 (arr 8.24) which involves a change at Basingstoke. Or even the (8.05 arr 9.04)

Hopefully we can also get groupsave so it should be quite cheap.

Can you please confirm whether you are coming and whether you want to use train.
I am really starting to look forward to this ride now.


----------



## velovoice (2 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> Can you please confirm whether you are coming and whether you want to use train.



I'm leaning towards Yes now. And yes, I'd be using trains to get to the start. Will check to see if any of the Waterloo trains you mention passes through either E Croydon or Clapham Jcn. Oh and I have a Network Railcard if that helps the plan for GroupSave. 

EDIT: this looks like the ticket for me: depart Claphan Jcn 0746, arrive Win 0848.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

Yes, count me in.
I should't imagine that the trains would be that busy.
perhaps split the trainees into 2 some get the 7.35 dep arr 8.37 some get the 7.39 dep arr 8.48


----------



## rb58 (2 Jun 2011)

I'll be on the train too. And will happily tag along with others to get the group save.


----------



## gbs (2 Jun 2011)

rb58 said:


> I'll be on the train too. And will happily tag along with others to get the group save.



same for me!

SWT website says "If you're travelling in small groups you can save up to 50% with South West Trains GroupSave discount. When 3 or 4 people travel together off-peak only 2 pay."

We must get organised!


----------



## iZaP (3 Jun 2011)

Dunno...still a bit early for a definite yes 

But I'm still interested.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2011)

I somehow forgot to register an interest...until now!  I'll be on different trains to everyone else, might well ride up to Winchester anyway..


----------



## 139NI (7 Jun 2011)

How fast are you expecting to do this ride in??

i am considering it..


Where are people meeting up in london for it? 



w


----------



## velovoice (7 Jun 2011)

139NI said:


> How fast are you expecting to do this ride in??
> 
> i am considering it..
> 
> ...




I believe the answers to all your questions are in the thread above... in particular, messages #23, 28 & 35.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2011)

139NI said:


> How fast are you expecting to do this ride in??
> 
> i am considering it..
> 
> ...



Willy, you old toss... you'll be alright mate...be great to have you along.
Meet Waterloo Station...


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2011)

Sorry but I'm going have to pull out of this ride. I'm really struggling with feet and ankle problems and if I make the Wootton Bassett ride I think I'll then take a couple of months with few long rides. Sorry again


----------



## deckertim (9 Jun 2011)

martint235 said:


> Sorry but I'm going have to pull out of this ride. I'm really struggling with feet and ankle problems and if I make the Wootton Bassett ride I think I'll then take a couple of months with few long rides. Sorry again



Martin
I saw your note about achilles tendonitis and you have my sympathy. I had this a few years back. It can be a tricky injury, where total rest won't help and neither will over exertion, so you need to get the balance right. Best of luck with your Wootton Bassett ride and I hope it comes off and goes well.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> Martin
> I saw your note about achilles tendonitis and you have my sympathy. I had this a few years back. It can be a tricky injury, where total rest won't help and neither will over exertion, so you need to get the balance right. Best of luck with your Wootton Bassett ride and I hope it comes off and goes well.



Cheers! My main objective is the WB ride, after that I'm happy to lay up for a while if I have to!


----------



## HaloJ (9 Jun 2011)

There's a nice pub called The Compassess Inn just north of your route in Gomshall, before Box Hill. It's the pub we've used a few times on the Olympic Road Race route. Lots of seating outside if the weather is good, plenty of furniture to lock to if not and good food.

Abs


----------



## frank9755 (11 Jun 2011)

Tim, 
I'm going to drop out. Today has been my PBP entering, organising, arranging and thinking about day and I've decided to do another 600km audax - and the only one that I can do clashes with this. 
Have a good ride,
Frank


----------



## 139NI (15 Jun 2011)

Ian

i think i will come on this one - first ride since November for me

w


----------



## deckertim (25 Jun 2011)

HaloJ said:


> There's a nice pub called The Compassess Inn just north of your route in Gomshall, before Box Hill. It's the pub we've used a few times on the Olympic Road Race route. Lots of seating outside if the weather is good, plenty of furniture to lock to if not and good food.
> 
> Abs



Abs. Thanks we will go with this.
Just one week to go. Not sure about the weather yet. Westerlies forecast for Wednesday, lets hope they hold.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> Abs. Thanks we will go with this.
> Just one week to go. Not sure about the weather yet. Westerlies forecast for Wednesday, lets hope they hold.



Compasses...Good call.....


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2011)

StuAff said:


> Compasses...Good call.....



Indeed, just watch Stuey demolish a plate full of the Compasses' cracking food...


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, just watch Stuey demolish a plate full of the Compasses' cracking food...



Mmmm....pie......


----------



## MacB (25 Jun 2011)

I don't think I'll set my sights at this ride but, if you verify your lunch destination I'd quite like to pootle over, have some lunch and pootle home again. That way I get the fun bits and don't spend all week sweating about whether I'll be able to keep pace.

I'm sure someone can keep me posted re an ETA or any change of plans via text.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> I don't think I'll set my sights at this ride but, if you verify your lunch destination I'd quite like to pootle over, have some lunch and pootle home again. That way I get the fun bits and don't spend all week sweating about whether I'll be able to keep pace.
> 
> I'm sure someone can keep me posted re an ETA or any change of plans via text.



Be good to see you Al...


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Be good to see you Al...




Indeed!


----------



## MacB (25 Jun 2011)

Well thank you kind sirs, and it'll be a delight to see you as well. I'll work out a route for myself anyway that takes me South of Guildford and back round to home, should come in around 80 miles, but will pass several train stations


----------



## deckertim (27 Jun 2011)

I need some help so I can edit the GPS route to take us to the Compasses. I tried using bikehike and with the google maps drag edit enabled, it then changes the whole of the rest of the route.

Anyone know a way to edit the route.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jun 2011)

According to MetCheck this morning, the wind will be behind us at *252mph* on Saturday morning. Should make for a fast ride


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

rb58 said:


> According to MetCheck this morning, the wind will be behind us at *252mph* on Saturday morning. Should make for a fast ride


Just saw that as well!! Could be the fastest 100mile ride ever.


----------



## MacB (28 Jun 2011)

Tim, having had a think I'd like to join the ride first half only and, assuming the lunch stop is no further than The Compasses at Gomshall, will peel away after lunch, otherwise I'll peel away anyway  . Figure I can manage a bit more pace for the early bit and then amble home at my own pace with the option to hop a train from Guildford. I'll plan on getting the 0733 from Farnborough getting me in to Winchester at 0818, hopefully avoiding any trains overcrowded with bikes.


----------



## User10571 (28 Jun 2011)

Could you add my name to the list please, Tim. 
Ta.

Question:
Is the route you posted in #34 the one we'll be using?


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> Could you add my name to the list please, Tim.
> Ta.
> 
> Question:
> Is the route you posted in #34 the one we'll be using?



It is. Although I need to make a slight adjustment at the 52 mile mark to take us to the lunch stop at Gomshall. We will then go East on the A25 until we pick up the road to Ranmore common.

I am also not so sure of the route North from the top of Titsey Hill at the 85.5 mile mark. I intend to carry on East at this point to go home to Rochester. Are you riding back into town? I would be more than happy if anyone wants to change this, particularly as I won't be there! There is probably a nicer route through Brockley to get up to Waterloo.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2011)

What time we meeting at Waterloo..7am under the Clock?


----------



## User10571 (28 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> It is. Although I need to make a slight adjustment at the 52 mile mark to take us to the lunch stop at Gomshall. We will then go East on the A25 until we pick up the road to Ranmore common.
> 
> I am also not so sure of the route North from the top of Titsey Hill at the 85.5 mile mark. I intend to carry on East at this point to go home to Rochester. Are you riding back into town? I would be more than happy if anyone wants to change this, particularly as I won't be there! There is probably a nicer route through Brockley to get up to Waterloo.



I'm on don't-need-a-map territory at the top of Titsey Hill and I live about a mile to the south of Brockley - so yeah, depending on who hasn't peeled off at that stage, and on what I have left in my legs I could pilot a civilised route via Brockley if required.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jun 2011)

Where at Winchester station are we all meeting? There are car parks either side, and this might cause confusion (did the last time I went there!). I suggest the main entrance (Swan Lane)- there's a coffee shop there, and we'll be heading out that way.....start about 9ish?


----------



## rb58 (28 Jun 2011)

Bumping the list....


deckertim said:


> DeckerTim
> Ianrauk
> Gregcollins
> Frank9755
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2011)

StuAff said:


> Where at Winchester station are we all meeting? There are car parks either side, and this might cause confusion (did the last time I went there!). I suggest the main entrance (Swan Lane)- there's a coffee shop there, and we'll be heading out that way.....start about 9ish?



9ish means you will be early Stu as we wont be getting there until about 9.30-9.40ish

*edit: Ignore me I'm talking rubbish*


----------



## User10571 (28 Jun 2011)

Without wishing to rock the boat (too much) ....

What are the chances of a short stop / tea breakette before the lunch stop at 52 miles? - which in my book is a tad far to ride without a break although, of course, I'll go with the majority.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> What are the chances of a short stop / tea breakette before the lunch stop at 52 miles? - which in my book is a tad far to ride without a break although, of course, I'll go with the majority.



Gets my vote too....


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

Oh the fun of being the organiser! In one of my earlier posts I had suggested that we should be trying for the 7.35 train, with the intention of us starting the ride in Winchester around 9.00am. So we need to meet at 7.25 at the latest so we can buy a groupsave. I hope this is OK. Ian can you get up in time? If we can't all get on this train there is another at 7.39 and another at 7:50.

So see you all at the clock inside the station at 7.25.

User10571 thanks for the suggestion of the coffee break. Great idea. 25-30 miles is my normal limit without some cake! We will be going very near the Greko Grill at the 28 mile point. I have checked and they are open on Saturday Morning.
http://maps.google.c...dB9yOjAfLrOzEBw


Up to date list. Based on what people have said so far. I will PM everyone just to get them to confirm.
DeckerTim
Ianrauk
Gregcollins
redjedi
Becs
DavyWalnuts
SittingDuck
RB58
iZap
Paulus
RebeccaOlds
GBS
User10571
139NI
Stuaff (meet at Winchester)
MacB (meet at Winchester)


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2011)

Tim, I should be there in time. I will be getting a train from Orpington so will be at the Clock for 7am.
If you are there before that, would you be kind enough to get me a ticket and I will give you the dosh when I get there.


----------



## User10571 (28 Jun 2011)

For some reason I already have tix for the 07:35 - so please don't include me in your groupsave calculations.

Tim, you have modified gps files on your work email - to include the Gomshall manoeuvre.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jun 2011)

I shall be aiming for 7.00am too as I'll need coffee (and a ticket!).

Not riding up Ian?


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> For some reason I already have tix for the 07:35 - so please don't include me in your groupsave calculations.
> 
> Tim, you have modified gps files on your work email - to include the Gomshall manoeuvre.



Thanks for that. How did you do it?

I have sent a PM to everyone with my contact details.

Just checked Metcheck and the wind has dropped to a respectable 9mph westerly.


----------



## redjedi (28 Jun 2011)

I'm going to bail out of this ride.

After last weeks 200+ miler I'm not yet in the mood for more long rides, especially as I need to see if my new saddle will be kinder to me, and a 100m ride is not the place to test it.

I will probably be out if it's nice and could find myself heading towards Box Hill so may try to intercept you at the cafe. Do you have an approx ETA for Box Hill (I know it'll be hard to say at this point)?


----------



## Becs (28 Jun 2011)

I'm out too I'm afraid. I've got to go back to Cambridge for Friday and Saturday unfortunately. Should be around for a sunday ride though


----------



## User10571 (28 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> Thanks for that. How did you do it?





I re-drew it using the one you posted as a guide - so, in the interests of good housekeeping (and not getting lost!) it'd be prudent to run a critical eye over it, in case I've fluffed it somewhere along the way.

I've never managed to get the Drag Edit feature to do what I want it to either.


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'm going to bail out of this ride.
> 
> After last weeks 200+ miler I'm not yet in the mood for more long rides, especially as I need to see if my new saddle will be kinder to me, and a 100m ride is not the place to test it.
> 
> I will probably be out if it's nice and could find myself heading towards Box Hill so may try to intercept you at the cafe. Do you have an approx ETA for Box Hill (I know it'll be hard to say at this point)?



I don't think we will be stopping at the Box Hill Cafe as it only just after our lunch stop at the Compasses, Gomshall. Although we may stop at the Garden Centre here, which is about 80 miles. It will depend how people feel.
http://www.plantandl...l%20Centre.aspx

I expect we will get to the lunch stop between 1 and 1.30pm.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2011)

I couldn't get the day off work, so I will be a non starter I'm afraid.


----------



## Alberto (28 Jun 2011)

Hi all, 

I'd like to join if it's not too late? I would be catching the 7:35 from Waterloo and have a railcard if there's not enough people for the Groupsaver 4?

Many thanks to deckertim for organising!

Alberto


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

Alberto said:


> I'd like to join if it's not too late? I would be catching the 7:35 from Waterloo and have a railcard if there's not enough people for the Groupsaver 4?
> 
> Alberto



Updated list. We have had a few dropped out and one new Joiner. Welcome Alberto

*Meeting at London
*Deckertim
Ianrauk
DavyWalnuts
RB58
iZap
User10571
Alberto

*Joining at Winchester.
*StuAff
MacB


----------



## Alberto (28 Jun 2011)

Fantastic, looking forward to it! If you can send the route via pm that would be great. Thanks again


----------



## Mista Preston (28 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'm going to bail out of this ride.
> 
> After last weeks 200+ miler I'm not yet in the mood for more long rides, especially as I need to see if my new saddle will be kinder to me, and a 100m ride is not the place to test it.
> 
> I will probably be out if it's nice and could find myself heading towards Box Hill so may try to intercept you at the cafe. Do you have an approx ETA for Box Hill (I know it'll be hard to say at this point)?



what saddle did you get Luke?


----------



## iZaP (28 Jun 2011)

How much will the ticket cost with groupsave?


----------



## deckertim (28 Jun 2011)

iZaP said:


> How much will the ticket cost with groupsave?



There should be 6 of us on the groupsave. As far as I can see this works out at £58.05 for a 3 person person ticket x 2 = £116.10 / 3 = £19.35 each
Someone mentioned they had a railcard. Will this get us a further discount?


----------



## iZaP (29 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> There should be 6 of us on the groupsave. As far as I can see this works out at £58.05 for a 3 person person ticket x 2 = £116.10 / 3 = £19.35 each
> Someone mentioned they had a railcard. Will this get us a further discount?



Nope. 20 quid will be the cheapest option.

It's either the railcard or the groupsaver option.


----------



## deckertim (29 Jun 2011)

iZaP said:


> Nope. 20 quid will be the cheapest option.
> 
> It's either the railcard or the groupsaver option.



There will be 5 on the ticket now as iZap has one already. So the cost goes down to £17.58


----------



## User10571 (29 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> There will be 5 on the ticket now as iZap has one already. So the cost goes down to £17.58



Ummm..... Groupsave only works in multiples of 3 or 4 passengers. You can't put 5 on one ticket.

3 for the price of two or, the more desirable, 4 for the price of 2.

Although I already have a ticket, I do have a network rail card which could plausibly be deployed on the day IYSWIM.


EDIT - Railcard cannot be used in conjunction with Groupsave.


----------



## deckertim (29 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> Ummm..... Groupsave only works in multiples of 3 or 4 passengers. You can't put 5 on one ticket.
> 
> 3 for the price of two or, the more desirable, 4 for the price of 2.
> 
> ...



I was going to buy tickets for 5 people and share the overall cost. I thought it would be fairer that way. But maybe we can use your railcard to get the one non-group save ticket, which would presumeably save a little cash. Thanks for the offer.

User10571, thanks also for updating the route to take us to the Compasses at Gomshall. People should be able to download this here.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/504400

Now the numbers are nearly finalised (still waiting confirmation from Davy Walnuts) I will give the Compasses a call to let them know to expect us sometime between 1 and 2pm.
Weather forecast looks good. Possibility of some showers but only light winds.


----------



## Alberto (29 Jun 2011)

Groupsave 4 for 5 people would be £17.58 each according to thetrainline. I also have a railcard so probably best to buy 4x groupsaver 4 plus 1 railcard. That way it's £15.59 each.


----------



## User10571 (29 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> I was going to buy tickets for 5 people and share the overall cost.



^^^This, and what Alberto has typed was in my branes but didn't really come out when I was posting.


----------



## 139NI (29 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> Oh the fun of being the organiser! In one of my earlier posts I had suggested that we should be trying for the 7.35 train, with the intention of us starting the ride in Winchester around 9.00am. So we need to meet at 7.25 at the latest so we can buy a groupsave. I hope this is OK. Ian can you get up in time? If we can't all get on this train there is another at 7.39 and another at 7:50.
> 
> So see you all at the clock inside the station at 7.25.
> 
> ...





DT 

Thanks for having me on the ride.

In order not to waste money, please *dont* include me in the groupsaves / railcard combos.

See you at W/L under the clock at 7am or so.

Ride safely

W


----------



## deckertim (30 Jun 2011)

Weather forecast is variable. Metcheck is showing sun and showers, with very light easterly winds.
I am due in to Waterloo East at 7.09. Although, if I get up early enough I will be getting in half an hour earlier.

*Meeting at London

Groupsave
*
Deckertim
Ianrauk
DavyWalnuts (Still not confirmed, if anyone has his phone number, can you text him.)
RB58
iZap
Alberto (railcard)

I hope I have got this right, but we can wait till everyone is here before we get the ticket. I suggest we get day returns in case anyone has to leave the ride (although strictly speaking, I don't think you can travel on your own on a groupsave.)

*Own Tickets
*User10571
139NI 

We will aim to get the 7.35 train, arriving 8.37. Following Stuaff's suggestion we will meet at the main entrance (Swan Lane).

*Joining at Winchester.
*StuAff
MacB 

See you Saturday. Tim


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jun 2011)

If I may, and if I'm able, I may put in an appearance at The Compasses. en bici of course.


----------



## deckertim (30 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> If I may, and if I'm able, I may put in an appearance at The Compasses. en bici of course.


Greg, it would be great to see you. I will pm you my mobile


----------



## User10571 (30 Jun 2011)

deckertim said:


> ... (although strictly speaking, I don't think you can travel on your own on a groupsave.) ...



Correct. 
The group has to travel together. 
No one gets to disembark at a station prior to the destination. 
Anything similar and not involving the entire group is equally frowned upon.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Jul 2011)

Hey peeps!

Not been online for a few days, been busy busy and trying to get my first 1000mile month done, which finally happened yesterday afternoon. Killed me but chuffed.

Ive just sent Tim an email but ive got to cancel, and the excuse is.. Ive just brought a Dawes Super Galaxy tourer, which I must admit, am still wetting myself over in excitement, but am picking it up tomorrow... and rules out this ride, which is a big shame. 

Ill check over the details and see if I can somehow bump into you all in London at some stage, but will let you know.. 

See ya all soon! 

David


----------



## iZaP (1 Jul 2011)

Sorry guys, I've got to pull out as well 

My boss told me today that I definitely have to work tomorrow...and he wasn't pleased with my argument that one days notice is not enough for me


----------



## Alberto (1 Jul 2011)

I will be there for 7:15 ish, see you tomorrow


----------



## Becs (1 Jul 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> Not been online for a few days, been busy busy and trying to get my first 1000mile month done, which finally happened yesterday afternoon. Killed me but chuffed.
> 
> ...



Are you going to bring your galaxy out on Sunday Dave? I'm picking mine up tomorrow too! Great minds hey?


----------



## Alberto (1 Jul 2011)

Tim, I cannot open the file on the garmin mapsource in any format. Is it only me?


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Jul 2011)

Becs said:


> Are you going to bring your galaxy out on Sunday Dave? I'm picking mine up tomorrow too! Great minds hey?



Ohhhhhhh la laaa! I see! 

Well, I think it would be rude not too... I need to make changes on it till when ill be happy, but, am sure I wont grumble too much till then, so yes, ill do my best..


----------



## rb58 (1 Jul 2011)

Alberto said:


> Tim, I cannot open the file on the garmin mapsource in any format. Is it only me?



I downloaded as a tcx and a gpx and both seem to load okay on my 705.
Ross


----------



## StuAff (1 Jul 2011)

rb58 said:


> I downloaded as a tcx and a gpx and both seem to load okay on my 705.
> Ross



No problem with my 705 either.


----------



## User10571 (1 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> No problem with my 705 either.



Nor with my printer.

Two sheets of A4 printed both sides.


----------



## deckertim (1 Jul 2011)

Hopefully final numbers now. Sorry we had a few drop outs. But the on the upside, we now have an optimal grouping for our Groupsave ticket!!
Weather forecast is good. Metcheck is showing sun and possibly a shower, with very light easterly winds.
I am due in to Waterloo East at 7.09. So see you by the clock at 7.15ish

*Meeting at London

Groupsave
*
Deckertim
Ianrauk
RB58
Alberto (railcard)


*Own Tickets
*User10571
139NI 

We will aim to get the 7.35 train, arriving 8.37. Following Stuaff's suggestion we will meet at the main entrance (Swan Lane).

*Joining at Winchester.
*StuAff
MacB


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Jul 2011)

Have a good ride everyone, sure is a nice sunny day. Hope sunscreens packed/appied!


----------



## MacB (2 Jul 2011)

Well I got home at 2pm, having given my all, which turned out to be not very much, but heyho, heading in the right direction. So, met them all at Winchester Station, new faces to me:-

Tim - gentleman and organised a very nice route
Alberto - fit looking(potential lady killer) Spaniard living in London, looked like he could have cycled a lot faster
Will - another disgustingly fit looking person making a mockery of my struggles by using a MTB to leave me behind  
Ross - what a gent, hung out at the back to keep me on route and keep me going, also never resorted to telling the 'fat bastard' to hurry up, which was nice

Old faces:-

Stu - arrive in Winchester on 'StuTime', wearing a Fridays jersey on a Saturday, good to see you sir
User10571 - he was really struggling on the ride but hid it well, managed to make it look like it was a stroll and there were no hills, but I know he was hurting on the inside(please)
Ian - nice enough to share the rear end marshalling of the fat bloke with Ross, almost enough to make me love him....almost...good to see you again man!

The ride, or my little bit of it, great route, great weather and stunning views, when the sweat cleared my eyes. I decided early on I'd be bailing to head home at the first cafe stop. Unfortunately I was too far behind, too often, to be able to communicate this to Tim. Thankfully finally managed it without him having to be embarrassed into dropping a hint or two. So we reached Bordon, and cafe, at a fair old clip, then I checked my computer, 12.5mph average...oh dear  

I kindly waved the guys off as I sat down to a chocolate milk, pepsi and a BLT baguette. Feeling a bit refreshed I headed homewards via A325 to Farnham(not a fun road), took on the silly climb out of Farnham to the A287(didn't expire though it was touch and go), so that I could get the nicest of the options home via Church Crookham. Clocked up 48 miles overall, kept the massive 12.5mph average, got a better idea now of where I'm at and where I need to get to.

Thanks very much Tim, well done on the route and keeping it all together....Al


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2011)

Well done Al, I have just been sitting on my fat butt all day working - so you win! Go for it! 14 mph ave. for one hour tomorrow at dawn!


----------



## User10571 (2 Jul 2011)

What a stormin' ride that was!

First and foremost: Thank you, Tim!

The day started a little oddly - we met as planned at Waterloo, I boarded the train with my bike, cup of tea and salt beef bagel. And whilst the others sorted out their tix and bits and bobs, the remaining bike spaces became occupied by others resulting in me having a solo journey to Winchester where I met Al with his rather lovely Burls, and the rest of the group caught up on the following train.

Five or six miles were covered before we were passed by a car, and thereafter we saw very few. The route followed the valley of the River Itchen, and was very picturesque with a fair bit of mild up and down to make it *ahem* interesting.

Things I saw:
Loads and loads of watercress beds - clearly a big part of local industry / farming.
Loads and loads of old locos (one in steam) and one wearing a Thomas the Tank Engine facade. 
Just after Selbourne the Geodesic domes of Oakhanger early warning outfit hove into view, appearing like random sized golf balls scattered across the landscape.
Oh, and some utterly fabulous and varied roads - from the arrow straight, to the sweeping bends on descent - magic, magic riding.

Coffee stop worked well at around 25 miles in. Ham and cheese toastie did it for me, served up by two small (but rotund) boys who had clearly taken twice daily advantage that their father operated a kebab and chips emporium.

Lunch stop was equally good - nice pub surprisingly quiet given how good the weather was.

Shortly thereafter we climbed up to Ranmore Common. I confess to being somewhat bemused at the string of invective which issued from those for whom it was a first trip up Whitedown Lane - it does go on, and up, somewhat.
It is a Fkcr of an climb.

Zig-zag road up Box Hill was a doddle after that.
To our shame, amongst the cluster of cyclists atop the hill there was a young lady who had just ridden up zig-zag on a clunker of a fixie, sporting a chain which sagged like a saggy thing.

The ride errrr.... parted after that with me nicking well...... everybody except Tim - who headed off south again only to have to do some more grimping up the North Downs.

For us it was a speedy descent from Box Hill via Kingswood, Outwood, Chipstead Valley and Coulsden, going our separate ways once we had reached the joy that is Croydon.

A fine days riding in excellent company - thanks guys!

I think my knees may be having a few words with me tomorrow.

J


----------



## Alberto (2 Jul 2011)

Once again thank you Tim for organising the ride. I really had a fantastic time. The ride itself was one of the finest I've done in the UK!

Many thanks to all the others for the company. I am sure I will see some of you at the Dunwich Dynamo or the night rides. And Al (I am also Al by the way), you made my day with all those compliments, none of them true obviously 

PS: owe an apology to Stu and Will. Sorry guys I did not say goodbye at that roundabout, got completely confused with that intersection and just carried on with the traffic towards Waterloo bridge. It was nice to have company and directions in all those crowded roads of south London.


----------



## rb58 (2 Jul 2011)

Well, I can't add much to Al and User10571's write up.	That was a fabulous ride and all credit goes to Tim for creating such a great route. Thanks Tim!

I too was humbled chasing the girl on the fixie up Box Hill. Chapeau!

Beautiful countryside, friendly people and even the car drivers seemed to be in their best behaviour - until we got closer to London.

It was great to meet some new fces - Al, Will and Alberto (Al from now on). I shall be looking out for you on future rides.

I tihnk my ankles may be having a word with your knees tomorrow User10571!

107 miles for me - or 170km. And BTW all cycling distances should be measured in kilometers. It's the rules.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## StuAff (2 Jul 2011)

What an absolute cracker.
First, an explanation. I took all the right roads from Pompey to Winchester. Unfortunately, I didn't take them in the right order! I will blame the Garmin- and me forgetting the first rule of using it (i.e. if it tells you to go the wrong way, ignore it!). The first part of the turn by turn directions were bang on, but then I went straight on when I should have turned right (no turn indicated) and ended up going five miles before I thought 'Uh oh...'. Once it got back on route, the turn by turn started working OK again, until I got to a T junction where the way to go was unclear, and I ended up ignoring the directions and working out the rest of the way myself (correctly, I hasten to add). Hence my tardy arrival. The annoying thing was that my turn of speed (average- not rolling, total- was 15mph most of the way) would have left me plenty of time before the trains got in. Extra miles though, no bad thing..ended up doing 35.24 miles, overall average 14mph, moving average 14.7, 1767ft of climbing.
And the ride into the smoke was splendid. Great idea Tim, and well organised!
Lovely to see Al back on a bike instead of talking about it. And a lovely bit of kit it is too. You weren't holding us up that much, and frankly on a day like that, no-one should care. Some of my LeJOG 'team' would have...their loss (they have more to learn from us than we from them..). Pleasure to meet and ride with you Alberto (Al the Second!), and no apology necessary. Some of those junctions are insane enough at the best of times. And of course, ride leader Tim, User10571, Ross, Ian, and Will...as always, a pleasure to ride with you gentlemen. Will did a most excellent job negotiating South London (I'd have been fine once we got to Streatham/Brixton, I've been down there on a bike from Waterloo before, but having a mini-peloton is always good).
The Compasses did a fine job again- perhaps THE spot for Olympic road race day, at least for refreshments!
Oh yes, Whitedown. I was too knackered to emit any invective, I was certainly thinking it...I wasn't doing too badly, trudging away OK in 34x27 & breathing heavily but not excessively, but I saw that last ramp, and didn't think I'd have enough in the tank to get up that, so decided to bail rather than risk grinding to a halt and falling over. The Beacon, let alone Box Hill, is a pussycat in comparison...
Thanks one and all for a most excellent day. Total mileage, including the couple of miles home from Fratton station, 126.37. I only do km when it's an audax


----------



## deckertim (3 Jul 2011)

Well this was a great ride, if I say so myself The weather was good. The car drivers were well behaved. The company was great.
Getting past the M3 was challenging, as we ended up going round a motorway speed roundabout! We made it in the end. I blame the DOT as they have probably removed the signs to discourage use...Further discussion here Chat discussion

However, once past the M3 we were in cycling heaven. Rolling countryside, woods, clear streams, watercress, Thomas the Tank engine. 
The ride through Bordon was a trip down memory lane for me. I spent many a weekend there in the 90's when I was serving in the TA. The Greco Grill was a perfectly placed stop. The Pine and fern smell around Hankley Common also bought back some mixed memories having spent around 2 weeks of my live living in a trench and traipsing around the area, playing at being in the Infantry. The Compasses was a welcome lunch stop. Great service and good food. Not sure I should have had a Burger and Chips before going up White Down Hill onto Ranmore Common.

After Box Hill the peloton peeled off Northwards to head to London. I went downhill then decided on a change of route, keeping to the A25, which I found had a good cycle path most of the way to Westerham. After bonking (food deprivation type) at about 85 miles I decided to call it a day once I got to 100 miles, so finished at Borough Green, where my wife kindly picked me up.

Quite a hilly route. I did 7,300 feet of climbing in 101 miles. I also broke my speed record with 44.1 mph coming down from Ranmore Common.

I look forward to seeing some of you on the Dynamo.
Regards
Tim






Photo Album


----------



## 139NI (6 Jul 2011)

DT 

Thanks for organising the ride. One of the best if not the fastest rides ever i think. 

Fantastic company, super route - not too long not too short, good pre-dunwich prep. 

Hopr to see some of you on the DD

Ride safely all

w


----------

